
Show HN: The dating app Instagram should build – because Apple just banned ours - harryleeming
https://medium.com/@lem101/the-dating-app-instagram-should-build-because-apple-banned-ours-52635808405a
======
detaro
Nothing to try out, not suitable for Show HN.

